# A whole month away from my mice =(



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

It has been an entire month since I last saw my mice. My landlord at university changed his mind about me having pets =/ So they are being looked after at home by my mum - the girls and my boyfriend - my boy. Tomorrow I go home! I think I am more excited about seeing my mice than my boyfriend! Haha. But I did see him two weeks ago. I cant wait to hold something small and furry again!! Once you have had pets, having them taken away is so painful. I feel lost without something to care for! Somehow sea monkeys aren't quite the same...Anyway I just thought I would share my excitement!! Eeeee!! =D


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I have sea monkeys as well. ;D Enjoy the reunion! I know what it's like being separated from your pets. I had my cat with me throughout university but am currently in a temporary living situation with my sister who has a very unsocial cat. Mine's staying with my parents to avoid the two fighting. And it's been about a month for me too.  I'd be lost without animals too.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I miss my animals if I'm away for more than a couple of weeks lol!

I had sea monkeys but they all kinda died off, some harmful algae or something grew in their water and killed them off (can't remember what it was but its something that steals all the oxygen in the water) they look like little balls of cotton at the bottom of the tank/container (so watch out for that) I have a habit of killing of sea monkeys or plants after so long :/ glad I'm not like that with the rodents and snakes!! haha!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Ooo I know this one! My little tank got really thick and green so I Googled it, and algae is actually what you want. It's when it covers the surface of the water that you need to interfere.  After that, my population went from 5 to something like 60, haha. Now it's a reasonable 25 or so (and much less algae).

But you're teaching me something new here. I have those balls. o.o Shoot.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Are the balls of cotton yellowy in colour?? Cuz I have been wondering what they are! My sea monkeys are having a hard time establishing a colony. I have two at the moment. How did you get rid of the algae on top? Just scoop it out?

Today is the day and I couldn't be more excited!!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Mine are white or dark green. I'm reading that the white cotton balls are bacteria which feeds on the food...a sign of poor water quality. Well that's what I get for using crappy tap water for half a year.  This site said to feed the sea monkeys less...? And it goes on to describe bacteria that kills the babies within a few days of hatching. Well that explains why my babies never grew up! Yikes. Unfortunately the solution is some expensive medicine from Australia. Or change the water entirely with a new Packet 1.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Seafolly said:


> Mine are white or dark green. I'm reading that the white cotton balls are bacteria which feeds on the food...a sign of poor water quality. Well that's what I get for using crappy tap water for half a year.  This site said to feed the sea monkeys less...? And it goes on to describe bacteria that kills the babies within a few days of hatching. Well that explains why my babies never grew up! Yikes. Unfortunately the solution is some expensive medicine from Australia. Or change the water entirely with a new Packet 1.


The sea monkey meds don't always work.

The best you can do is filter the water, scoop out the sea monkeys (with some of their water) into a jar - use paper coffee filters and a funnel to filter the remaining water into a clean container, clean out the tank with a little bottled/boiled tap water.

Then put back the now filtered water and then put the sea monkeys back in with as little of the still unfiltered water as possible, once they are back you can filter the remaining unfiltered water if needed.

it works well as it leaves in all the salts etc in the water still but filters out the unwanted algae/bacteria. Though you probably need to re-do it every three months or so when the cotton things grow back - my main problem was I didn't do it often enough as I kept forgetting. 
>.<

http://www.seamonkeyworship.com/


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds great! Thank you!  Though I'm going to feel really badly about filtering out the babies.  (just sayin'!)

On Google the white cotton things are a little different than what I see...mine are actual teeny balls that are quite uniform. Probably still bacteria, but interesting that it's not what everyone else is photographing.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I fell over and knocked my seamonkey tank out the window =*( I nearly cried. They were the only pets I have here and named all three of them lol


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I can't even go away for a few days without missing my animals. My Dad gets really worried about my cat Luca when I go away. The day I leave, Luca sits half way down the driveway waiting for me to come back. The whole day. Then apparently he just walks around lost. He sulked.
Dad actually took him to the vets the first time, Luca was being so out of character..


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Awwww! That is so sweet to know your pets care about you so much. Especially a cat! My cat just looks at me like, oh..its you again. You stood on my tail once and I will never forgive you for it. EVER! She actually killed one of my mice the other day. I was pretty pissed off but I cant hold it against her. Its in her nature. The mouse was about ready to die anyway (if you have read my other posts she hasnt been well since I got her). I sound a lot less sad than I am about it!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

My cats have never killed my mice. One time I let one of my boys run around the house in an exercise ball while I cleaned his cage. By the time I finished, I found one of my cats, paws wrapped around the ball, asleep. And the mouse, grooming itself.
I have lost 3 mice since I started owning them. 1 passed away from age, one escaped and to this day I'm seeing piebald wild mice and another escaped but didn't make it far (mouse trap)


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness, picturing that cat and mouse is just adorable. :')


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Whurmy said:


> Oh my goodness, picturing that cat and mouse is just adorable. :')


My animals are weird. My cats aren't your typical cats..
When I go for a walk down the road, daily exercise and all, they come with me. They walk right by me and then if a car comes, the run into the bushes on the side of the road. They tried herding the cows once...


----------

